# Under Balance Drilling



## كمال16 (22 فبراير 2007)

Need Documents In Ubd


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

i'm sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry


----------



## علي الواحدي (7 فبراير 2009)

ارجو من المشرف اعطاء موضوع عن Under Balance Drilling مع الشكر الجزيل


----------

